# Newborn Hearing Screening



## Pwhiston (Jul 25, 2017)

We are a group of audiologists who provide newborn hearing screening services with a CPT code 92586.  Can someone tell me if I am using the right diagnosis code to use for this service?   We have been using Z01.10 but I just want to be sure that is the correct code.  Are there any other codes to cover this service?  Can we use P00.9?


----------

